# Please sit down to pee



## Quelle

How do you say this in your language?


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Por favor, sente-se para urinar.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: Por favor, orine sentado. [Please, urinate sitted]


----------



## jazyk

I like Dr. Quizá's version better, so I'll reformulate mine:

In Portuguese:
Por favor, urine sentado.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

I agree that Dr. Quizá suggestion is better, the first option would give me a very other idea. 
Perhaps, following Dr.Quizá guideline, "Se for urinar, sente-se" (If you´re going to pee, sit down). 


Até.:


----------



## theo1006

I have never seen or heard the request in Indonesia.  Most people use squatting toilets anyhow.  But I would make this of it:

_Harap duduk waktu kencing_ (please sit down when peeing).


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: נא הטל מימיך בישיבה (_na hatel meymecha byshiva_).


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Italian: *
- Per favore, sedersi per fare pipì
or
- Prego, urinare seduti.


----------



## sam1978

Angel.Aura said:


> *Italian: *
> - Per favore, sedersi per fare pipì
> or
> - Prego, urinare seduti.



Also other ways:
Si prega di sedersi per urinare.
Si prega di sedersi per i propri bisogni.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

_Vă rugăm să vă aşezaţi pentru a urina.
_
However, I would recommend this version:
_Vă rugăm să vă aşezaţi pentru a utiliza toaleta._ (Please, be sitted in order to use the toilette)

The original version sounds impolite in English too, as far as I concern. If the impolite version is on purpose, then the translation would be, of course, a different one.


----------



## mimi2

It is funny. 
Làm ơn ngồi xuống tiểu.


----------



## dana Haleana

This is really funny!!!!
I guess you could say, Pakiusap: umupo kapag iihi. (it's quite a literal translation). 
During highschool, I remember going to a school where the COMFORT ROOMS/CR have this saying " Sit like a queen and not like a frog."


----------



## Nanon

I think I agree with OldAvatar here. I would spontaneously recommend using _"Veuillez vous asseoir pour utiliser les toilettes"_ in French. I know it's long... that's why they use icons! And I also think the drawing helps to avoid the problem we have with words. 

I'm not trying to sound prude, but I would not explicitly refer to urine except in a specific context (urine analysis, maybe). In that case, we could use _"Veuillez uriner assis"_ or _"Veuillez uriner en position assise"_. But it does sound weird.


----------



## Zsanna

Just like in French, in Hungarian you'd rather use the picture, too because it is difficult to put in words the instructions so that they sound "normal". 
Would you like a "tortured" version?


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Také malou potřebu vykonávejte vsedě, prosím. (literally: small necessarity do sitting too, please)
Yes, it's funny. I thing, someone could be afraid to catch an infection while sitting.


----------



## Quelle

Zsanna said:


> Just like in French, in Hungarian you'd rather use the picture, too because it is difficult to put in words the instructions so that they sound "normal".
> Would you like a "tortured" version?


 
Yes, please.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:

*_Proszę sikać na siedząco._


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Just like in French, in Hungarian you'd rather use the picture, too because it is difficult to put in words the instructions so that they sound "normal". Would you like a "tortured" version?



Yes, I would! 
How about: Pisilni, tessék, leülni. It even rhymes.


----------



## Zsanna

Oh well then, here we go: (I can't see how it was originally because the link is not available anymore, so I'll go after the versions so far.)

Kisdolga elvégzéséhez, kérjünk üljön le! 

I wouldn't use "pisilni" because it would be more informal than needed, I suppose... (But if you wanted to use it, Encolpius, I'd say rather this: A pisiléshez üljön le!)


----------



## Encolpius

The whole issue is ridiculous so I'd find it bizarre to use an official language.  Why not to use a bit of humour?


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> The whole issue is ridiculous so I'd find it bizarre to use an official language.  Why not to use a bit of humour?


I don't know _exactly_ how "ridiculous" it is as I can't see the original link any more.


----------



## Medune

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> I agree that Dr. Quizá suggestion is better, the first option would give me a very other idea.
> Perhaps, following Dr.Quizá guideline, "Se for urinar, sente-se" (If you´re going to pee, sit down).
> 
> 
> Até.:



"Se for urinar, sente-se" seems more like a jocose reference to "se for dirigir, não beba" on booze ads.


----------



## ger4

In Germany, I've seen this sign a couple of times:

_Bei uns wird im Sitzen gepinkelt_ (lit. at our place it is peed in sitting), i.e. a passive construction which is often used in direct, impolite commands...

http://u.w-m.bn-paf.de/pinkeln/im_sitzen_pinkeln.jpg


----------

